# Charlie Zellenoff made a video about me.!



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:

Mission Accomplished.






He left ALOT OF details out LMAO but its ok.. it adds to the humor.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Someone has a lot of time and insecurity.

That is a LOT of pills on the counter behind him. Some are obviously for mental health issues but what about the rest?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

real man, huh? 

real men don't need to make a Youtube video where they curse, look retarded and rip their shirts.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lool, he really punked you there man.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

This is hilarious. repped for putting up with this guy.

I wonder if he's aware of the consequences he may be dealing with if all these threatning videos ended up with the authorities...

What a tool. I say unban him, let's get some charlie z flavour around here for kicks...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The unban CharlieZ petition begins....NOW!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

D.P. said:


> The unban CharlieZ petition begins....NOW!


I say unban the little punk. Hes amusing! I think its always funny when a chump with no skills thinks he's bad!!!! He's so pathetic i feel sorry for him. I've seen his boxing videos lol he stinks, no skills whatsoever. I say unban him for the amusement!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sideways, all my credits to you if you go down kick his ass and post it here. Every single one of them and I promise I will make you a sig of you kicking Charlie Z's ass.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Why does he think his right shoulder is his right hand?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Sideways if you beat his ass and post a video I will personally drop to my knees and pleasure you orally.

Or

Buy you lifetime membership, give you 1,000,000 credits and rep you until I die from liver failure.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Why does he think his right shoulder is his right hand?


He's slapping the place where the bicep is on a normal person. It would make sense (sort of) if he wasn't such a skinny dude. Kind of hard to inspire fear in people when you are a scrawny 150.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Drogo said:


> He's slapping the place where the bicep is on a normal person. It would make sense (sort of) if he wasn't such a skinny dude. Kind of hard to inspire fear in people when you are a scrawny 150.


But that only leads me to ask, why does he think his right bicep is his right hand? Not a big improvement.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he was just trying to show off his tattoo in all honesty. You know that tats strike fear in to the hearts of men all round the globe.


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

This guy is unintentional comic gold.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I assumed it's intentional. I wouldn't know how to react if I thought this fella was serious.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think we should all send him $5 via pay pal and see how big of a pot we can get.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

jasvll said:


> I assumed it's intentional. I wouldn't know how to react if I thought this fella was serious.


Charlie Z is serious, this is not a joke. Although it seems to be.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He has grown up so so much since he was on here as a poster.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

un ban him-- The Z-man rocks. :thumb02:

addition-- wow, I just went and watched that video. I'm glad I'm not from "east side". He told you b!tches. 

This guy is a serious ass-clown. Every forum needs someone like that to keep us entertained. GET HIM BACK MODS, * PLEASE.* Give him a signing bonus, buy him a new wife-beater shirt, get him a free subscription to Playgirl, whatever it takes. 


Z man for President!!!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Lmaooo @ this clown!

Unban him! Dude is hilarious.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a theory as to why Sideways won't fight Charlie Z, this is gonna blow you mind, Sideways is the Z man himself. Think about it...


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I have a theory as to why Sideways won't fight Charlie Z, this is gonna blow you mind, Sideways is the Z man himself. Think about it...


hmmm.... maybe Z-man is playing us. :confused02: He's like Mahamad Ali, a great fighter AND smart. One more reason to get him back. raise01:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Someone has a lot of time and insecurity.
> 
> That is a LOT of pills on the counter behind him. Some are obviously for mental health issues but what about the rest?


My money's on enzyte. Gotta be some inadequacy issues.

EDIT: I'd love to make my professional boxing debut against Charlie Z. Just so I could retire undefeated.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He is trying to decieve his enemies.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I have a theory as to why Sideways won't fight Charlie Z, this is gonna blow you mind, Sideways is the Z man himself. Think about it...


I had that theory in the other thread lol 


I am starting to want him unbanned myself lol that was hilarious.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Sideways if you beat his ass and post a video I will personally drop to my knees and pleasure you orally.
> 
> Or
> 
> Buy you lifetime membership, give you 1,000,000 credits and rep you until I die from liver failure.


I second the second part.

You have to kick the crap out of him. The greater good is at stake.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You guys better be careful what you ask for If I am right and Sideways is Charlie Z does anybody want to see a video of him beating himself? 

I Would like to remind people to read the forum rules with regards to pornography.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Curly said:


> un ban him-- The Z-man rocks. :thumb02:
> 
> addition-- wow, I just went and watched that video. I'm glad I'm not from "east side". He told you b!tches.
> 
> ...


LMFAO:thumb02: and repped


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Curly said:


> un ban him-- The Z-man rocks. :thumb02:
> 
> addition-- wow, I just went and watched that video. I'm glad I'm not from "east side". He told you b!tches.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is i live in San Jose and he lives in LA which is both in California. Last time i checked California is located in the west side of the United States... but then again i dont know my geography that well. Im pretty certain though he is talking about the forum eastsideboxing, which is where iv been talking smack to him resulting in that video haha :thumb02: 





DahStoryTella said:


> Lmaooo @ this clown!
> 
> Unban him! Dude is hilarious.


Isnt he!!! I love messing with him. Such a funny retarded crack head boxer kid.



Toxic said:


> I have a theory as to why Sideways won't fight Charlie Z, this is gonna blow you mind, Sideways is the Z man himself. Think about it...





Curly said:


> hmmm.... maybe Z-man is playing us. :confused02: He's like Mahamad Ali, a great fighter AND smart. One more reason to get him back. raise01:


:shame01: Who knows you could be right. If you remember my early posting days i wasn't exactly the nicest guy on this board. I do have 5 expired infractions 




IronMan said:


> My money's on enzyte. Gotta be some inadequacy issues.
> 
> EDIT: I'd love to make my professional boxing debut against Charlie Z. Just so I could retire undefeated.


Why you trying to steal my thunder?? :fight03:



swpthleg said:


> I second the second part.
> 
> You have to kick the crap out of him. The greater good is at stake.


Im trying to convince him to give me his number so i can keep in touch with him as to when i can drive there. The reason he is saying that im "ducking" him is cuz he out of no where posts "Tomorrow this street at 6pm ***** bitch ****" so i told him are you serious dude?? You think i can just drop everything in my life so i can drive over there?? Sorry bro some of us have responsibilities and cant do that whenever we feel like it." So then he sais ok Friday 2pm.... so i told him the same thing lol. Now he is saying im afraid of him and what not. I told him to give me his number and we will keep in touch so we can actually make this a reality. You gotta think im gonna bring alot of friends down there cuz im not going to go in his "hood" by myself and just get jumped or have him pull bitch shit like he did with a poster named Bazzoka and Nioni. He seems very unwilling to do anything that could make a fight between me and him a reality... all he wants to do is act like he wants to fight but i dont think he actually wants to. He even said he will pay my gas ride down there and sais that he would drive up here but he doesnt drive anymore. I told him since you dont have shit going on in your life and you can just make videos all day then you can just drive up here and give that gas money you wanted to give me to one of your friends or even take a cab up here and il pay for it. Then he started saying how he is a super star and im not so i have to come down there (even though he knows thats impossible for me to do on a whim). I told him that he needs this more then me and that he acts like he wants to fight REALLY bad so doing this should be a no problem... especially since he has nothing going on and im not the kind of person to pull a gun out on someone or jump someone and he is. Plus he can bring all the friends he wants with him up here cuz il bring my friends anyway to watch and i guarantee they can easily hang with any of those crack heads.

"Il keep you updated as my feud and his progresses(I hope he agrees to trading numbers)




Toxic said:


> You guys better be careful what you ask for If I am right and Sideways is Charlie Z does anybody want to see a video of him beating himself?
> 
> I Would like to remind people to read the forum rules with regards to pornography.


Ahh dude if i made a video of beating my self... while you guys are watching it you would probably start beating yourself too, to me beating myself if you know what i mean :sarcastic12:


EDIT!!!
Darkwraith... Thanks for the rep bro but you gave me a negative rep not a positive one Lmao.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Funny thing is i live in San Jose and he lives in LA which is both in California. Last time i checked California is located in the west side of the United States... but then again i dont know my geography that well. Im pretty certain though he is talking about the forum eastsideboxing, which is where iv been talking smack to him resulting in that video haha :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHHHATT!!! wtf...dammit....that is messed up.I will remedy that immediately...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow I have been lurking but I am posting just to subscribe pretty much. This is good stuff right here! :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I knew I should have followed L&M out to CA yesterday.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I knew I should have followed L&M out to CA yesterday.


Is Charlie Z out here?

If so, I know a fight promoter he should meet.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

According to the OP, he lives in San Jose and Charlie Z is in LA.

Somebody needs to make this fight happen, and make sure there are a lot of people around when it does.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> According to the OP, he lives in San Jose and Charlie Z is in LA.
> 
> Somebody needs to make this fight happen, and make sure there are a lot of people around when it does.


I'll act as promoter, announcer and referee!

I live in Fresno, so I'm basically halfway in between.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

IT'S......TIIIIIIIIIIIME!!!

(I want to provide color commentary).


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> He even said he will pay my gas ride down there and sais that he would drive up here but he doesnt drive anymore.


Two things:

1. He's going to have to work his ass off on his paper route to get you that money.

2. How can you not be driving anymore if you're not old enough to get a license?

His tattoo looks like a deformed vagina. I want him back. I want to laugh.

Mods, why won't you let me laugh?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I just looked him up on boxrec and he's 0-1 losing to a guy who was 1-14 at the time lol.

And the crowd seems to want the Z-man back. I'll see what I can do


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Someone needs to tell him that thats his shoulder not his hand


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

this dude is pretty funny, should unban him for sure.

is it a persona for MMA or is it for real :confused02:

either way, i hope you guys fight, gl.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I gotta admit it, that guy is hilarious. I have never seen someone mean mug his mom's webcam so aggressively.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Lol, I just looked him up on boxrec and he's 0-1 losing to a guy who was 1-14 at the time lol.
> 
> And the crowd seems to want the Z-man back. I'll see what I can do


It's been done.

We'll see what happens with CharlieZ, if he chooses to come back or not, but I can say that he's been unbanned.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Check his other vids, dude is on his college basketball team too. Not only is he a ''good'' boxer, but he's ballin on the court too...smh LOL


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah he has a lot of videos on Youtube.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

He's not playing, straight Internet Goon.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

DahStoryTella said:


> He's not playing, straight Internet Goon.


^^ LOL at this. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Why does he think his right shoulder is his right hand?


my thoughts exactly haha


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah rumor is that he isnt actually on the basketball team. There is a huge dicussion on the other forum about it and basically Charlie is NOT on the roster lmao.

The dude is such a clown. I get so many laughs out of him...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

He has to come back.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah rumor is that he isnt actually on the basketball team. There is a huge dicussion on the other forum about it and basically Charlie is NOT on the roster lmao.
> 
> The dude is such a clown. I get so many laughs out of him...


Did you post on his youtube by any chance? I was looking at it and saw a comment from sideways. Just wondering if that was you as well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Did you post on his youtube by any chance? I was looking at it and saw a comment from sideways. Just wondering if that was you as well.


Yeah i posted on a couple of his videos but he erases them cuz he doesnt want people to see make fun of him.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Now I can't sit still until I find out why Eastside Boxing banned him.

EDIT: Pure gold. Was that his entrance music at the end?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Why does he think his right shoulder is his right hand?


I have come to the conclusion that believes he can summon that tattoo to leap off of his skin and fight for him, Pokemon style.

The Hulk Hogan-esque tearing the shirt off his body was just plain classic.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Now I can't sit still until I find out why Eastside Boxing banned him.
> 
> EDIT: Pure gold. Was that his entrance music at the end?


He gets banned off and on over there all the time lol

Every single time he gets banned he said he is never coming back but sure enough a couple of days later he is fighting with people again.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Did you post on his youtube by any chance? I was looking at it and saw a comment from sideways. Just wondering if that was you as well.


I commented on one of his videos when he boxed a short little porky guy and quit in the middle of the fight when the guy was chasing him all over the ring whaling on him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lloyd said:


> I commented on one of his videos when he boxed a short little porky guy and quit in the middle of the fight when the guy was chasing him all over the ring whaling on him.


Yah but i dont think thats his main account. His main youtube account is CrazyZellenof88 or something. That fight is so funny though... the guy he fought has like a 0-12 record before that lmao.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

*Charlie Zelenoff: The Rise and Fall of a Legend*


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Yah but i dont think thats his main account. His main youtube account is CrazyZellenof88 or something. That fight is so funny though... the guy he fought has like a 0-12 record before that lmao.


lmfao i saw the othe guy put on some kind of championship belt at the end of the fight. WTF? I think it was for the WBE world title (worst boxer ever)so if Charlie Z lost to worst boxer ever, what does that make him? LMFAO what a joke!!!! I could honestly whip that punks a$$ using no hands.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Lloyd said:


> lmfao i saw the othe guy put on some kind of championship belt at the end of the fight. WTF? I think it was for the WBE world title (worst boxer ever)so if Charlie Z lost to worst boxer ever, what does that make him? LMFAO what a joke!!!! I could honestly whip that punks a$$ using no hands.


Ah I remember that as well! There definitely was a title belt!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh man, now that he is unbanned I pray he stops by and sees all of this nonsense you guys are spouting about him...you will all pay. This is like spitting on Rob Emerson, you take your life in your own hands...homies.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Oh man, now that he is unbanned I pray he stops by and sees all of this nonsense you guys are spouting about him...you will all pay. This is like spitting on Rob Emerson, you take your life in your own hands...homies.


We'll step in front of the Z train. Don't you know we're locoooo??


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

King JLB said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. He's going to have to work his ass off on his paper route to get you that money.
> 
> ...


Post of the day right there. :thumb02:


Z-love!? Where are you? Come back Z-mouth, we miss you!!! raise01:


----------

